# Asgard #8 Status?



## GuardianLurker (Jan 12, 2003)

Just a check since it's been a while....

Any progress?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2003)

Umm... delayed but not forgotten.  It will appear at some point, but I'm not sure when, exactly.


----------



## GuardianLurker (Jan 13, 2003)

*Delay is ...*

Still art? Or content too?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2003)

It's all done, but for layout.  Layout guy is very busy doing other stuff, though (stuff he makes a living from, as opposed to Asgard which he does for free).


----------



## GuardianLurker (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## hong (Jan 28, 2003)

*Bump*

It's been two weeks -- any more news, people?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty much the same as before.  We have the ENWorld Player's Journal, Four-Color to Fantasy: Modern Edition, and Deadly Games due in the next few weeks, so it's just a little hard to justify the time it would take for Asgard.  We _want_ to do it; we just aren't able.  It's looking like this will be the last issue of Asgard, especially because the ENWorld Player's Journal will be doing pretty much anything that Asgard would've done.


----------



## Capellan (Jan 29, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Pretty much the same as before.  We have the ENWorld Player's Journal, Four-Color to Fantasy: Modern Edition, and Deadly Games due in the next few weeks, so it's just a little hard to justify the time it would take for Asgard.  We want to do it; we just aren't able.  It's looking like this will be the last issue of Asgard, especially because the ENWorld Player's Journal will be doing pretty much anything that Asgard would've done. *




If Asgard has one foot in the grave anyway, have you considered dropping issue 8 entirely and releasing the articles back to the authors, possibly with the option of submission to the EWPJ for those you particularly liked?  The way things are going, it seems like this material is more likely to see the light of day that way than any other


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 29, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Pretty much the same as before.  We have the ENWorld Player's Journal, Four-Color to Fantasy: Modern Edition, and Deadly Games due in the next few weeks, so it's just a little hard to justify the time it would take for Asgard.  We want to do it; we just aren't able.  It's looking like this will be the last issue of Asgard, especially because the ENWorld Player's Journal will be doing pretty much anything that Asgard would've done. *




mmmm strange. I don't see anything about the EOM FAQ


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2003)

Should we just consider this a "dead issue" so to speak  and move on with other things rather than keep the hope alive?  It would seem that with the other projects on the table it would be unlikely this is going to happen at all.  Too bad, but if it has to be that way I'd sure like to see it made official.  I'm sure that everyone will get over it. *shrug*


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2003)

Since the materaial was set up to be a part of the holidays, and since the holidays have now long since past, could there be an official acknowledgement that the material is reverting to the writers/artists of that material so that they can move on and use their material as they wish?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'll have Russ do that next time I see him, if he doesn't see this post first.  I didn't want to be a problem for any of the writers, but things didn't work out like I'd hoped.  Since this is the second request for ownership of an article back, I'll say officially that all submissions for Asgard 8 revert to their writers/artists.  This is very frustrating for me personally, but I hope no one holds it against us.  

I'll have Russ post it on the main page, and I'll post a thread about it in General Discussion.


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 14, 2003)

RW, a request:  If you still happen to have my article, could you by any chance send it back?  I had a computer crash after I wrote it and lost the document.


----------



## Mark (Feb 14, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I'll have Russ do that next time I see him, if he doesn't see this post first.  I didn't want to be a problem for any of the writers, but things didn't work out like I'd hoped.  Since this is the second request for ownership of an article back, I'll say officially that all submissions for Asgard 8 revert to their writers/artists.  This is very frustrating for me personally, but I hope no one holds it against us.
> 
> I'll have Russ post it on the main page, and I'll post a thread about it in General Discussion. *




Naw, Ryan, no one should hold it against you.  Don't be so hard on yourself.  You've had seven butt-kicking issues and the Magazine is evolving into something (Player's Journal) that should prove to be very useful to many people.  You've got a lot of cool projects in the pipeline (not too mention a very demanding personal life/schedule).  You help to create a ton of opportunities for a lot of people.  That's a very good thing and something to be proud of.  Don't let it frustrate you.  Most of the material reverting back to the original writers and artists can be tweaked and used for other projects and submissions.  There's really no harm done and no need to be down on yourself.  You're still a top-notch guy in my book and I'm sure everyone else will feel the same way.


----------



## Eternalknight (Feb 14, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Naw, Ryan, no one should hold it against you.  Don't be so hard on yourself.  You've had seven butt-kicking issues and the Magazine is evolving into something (Player's Journal) that should prove to be very useful to many people.  You've got a lot of cool projects in the pipeline (not too mention a very demanding personal life/schedule).  You help to create a ton of opportunities for a lot of people.  That's a very good thing and something to be proud of.  Don't let it frustrate you.  Most of the material reverting back to the original writers and artists can be tweaked and used for other projects and submissions.  There's really no harm done and no need to be down on yourself.  You're still a top-notch guy in my book and I'm sure everyone else will feel the same way.  *




Ditto.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 14, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Naw, Ryan, no one should hold it against you.  Don't be so hard on yourself.  You've had seven butt-kicking issues and the Magazine is evolving into something (Player's Journal) that should prove to be very useful to many people.  You've got a lot of cool projects in the pipeline (not too mention a very demanding personal life/schedule).  You help to create a ton of opportunities for a lot of people.  That's a very good thing and something to be proud of.  Don't let it frustrate you.  Most of the material reverting back to the original writers and artists can be tweaked and used for other projects and submissions.  There's really no harm done and no need to be down on yourself.  You're still a top-notch guy in my book and I'm sure everyone else will feel the same way.  *




Totally feel the same way! 

Heck, this may turn out to be a blessing in disguise. _Asgard_ was good, but I'm sure that EN Mag will be that much better. If Asgard gets officially disbanded, then the directors (or whatever they're called) of EN World have that much more free time to devote to other projects, ensuring that those projects are of that much better quality, and it translates out to them earning more money for their time overall, since most other projects are ones that people pay for.

I think this could turn out to be a really good thing.


----------

